# Ahhhh keyb prob!!!

## kvatn

Hmm har et problem, jg kjører Gnome 2.2.x jeg har øæå og sånn, men for å få det må jeg ha alt Norsk! for å få til det må jeg export LC_ALL="no_NO"

Da virker æøå, men hvis jeg vil at alt skal være engelsk med norsk keyb så går ikke det, da kommer øæå som ??? i Xchat2 og Gaim+++ restn.... men virker greit fra min side jeg kan skrive øæå men folk ser det ikke... hjelp hjelp   :Smile: 

Kort sagt: Jeg vil at menyene i prog skal være engelsk , men støtte  ÆØÅ!

----------

## b-llwyd

Det finns en ENV-variabel som heter LC_CTYPE. Prova att sätta den till no_NO så kanske du får norska bokstäver utan att få norsk översättning. Jag vet inte alls om det kommer att funka, men gör ett försök  :Smile: 

----------

## fifo

Bruk

```

export LANG=en_US

export LC_CTYPE=no_NO

```

istedenfor LC_ALL.

----------

## kvatn

Det virket, takk skal dere ha.. har vært mye hode bry med den der...   :Razz: 

----------

## magisk

"en_NO" kunne vel også ha virket vil jeg tro. Men siden det virker er det vel ikke noe å rippe opp i.

----------

